# Why is my boyfriend inconsiderate? Does he know he is??



## danigirlbonnell (Jun 5, 2011)

Well I love my bf very much and do all sorts of things for him/us. I am just a little upset this morning because he is too tight to buckle down and go grocery shopping so we barely have any food in the house and the stuff we do have doesn't have a match to go w/ it, like bread to make french toast and no syrup. Well I always cook for him, dinner and breakfast. Today he had to run out real quick and said he'd pick up some syrup so I can brkfst and he is so tight that he refused to go anywhere but the 99 cent store and guess what they didn't have the damn syrup. So I am sol. He came home and made HIMSELF breakfast and didn't even offer me, he said "we have eggs", but eggs make me sick so I can't eat them. But he could have at least offered to make me an english muffin as he made for himself along with his egg mc muffen  sandwich . He does this quite often and it's starting to get to me. He says he can't afford to get grocerys but he can buy a brand new 47 in T.V. and go on fishing trips all the time or buy stuff that he wants. WTF? I don't know, I am very upset because I do everything that he asks of me with the drop of a dime, I feel like he is inconsiderate. Well screw this crap, I am not making dinner for him at all this week. I'll feed myself, or do as he said this morning "well I am gonna cook brkfst, I don't know what your doing".....Ha quite rude. I guess that's it, I just needed to rant a little.


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jun 5, 2011)

He can make his own breakfast!  Do you both work, or is it just him?  Do you guys have kids together.. I would suggest, you get your own source of money because obviously he doesn't know how to manage his.  My husband used to be kinda like that too.  I was the one supporting us and he would still expect me to cook and clean for him.. Well after working 40+ hours a week for  couple months.. I started getting aggravated and leaving "hints" such as.. I just got off work.. I'm too tired to cook, you can do it yourself..  Or.. So you want me to pay the bills and.. cook you food too?  Then I went on a cooking strike.. forcing him to make us food.  Now its a little more even in our household.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 5, 2011)

Have you told him how you feel?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 5, 2011)

The reason he is being a jerk is because he can.

So why do you tolerate or allow his behaviour?

For the record, he will not get any better unless you stop allowing his to be a jerk.

If you don't like how he acts now, just wait 5 or 10 more years, he'll be an even bigger ass....


----------



## divadoll (Jun 6, 2011)

Totally agree.  

Maybe you should wipe off that 'Welcome' you have written on your forehead and start demanding equality in your relationship.  If he doesn't  want to go get groceries, then have him put in $$$ into a joint account for groceries that you go get and all the other essentials. 
 

There's a saying - not exact but... "No one is going to turn down someone offering to be their slave." 



> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The reason he is being a jerk is because he can.
> 
> ...


----------



## xjackie83 (Jun 6, 2011)

If he doesn't want to help by groceries than you shouldn't be making him any food.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 6, 2011)

I Agree with Dragon,   He is that way because you let him, Instead of Complaining Start Standing up for yourself,  Unless he is Handi capped Or you signed some sort of Contract to do everything he says   Stop cooking his every meal .


----------



## shellyCD (Jun 6, 2011)

having the perspective of myself being a cross dresser i can see the issues..but i still fall into the trap of being a total jerk to my beautiful wife..i dont know..being a jerk is a guy thing i guess..but i do agree with the others he should go grocery shopping..any time i can be with my wife i do so and no matter how lame grocery shopping is i still consider it spending time with her..it usually works out she helps me with my projects in the the garage so i view it as a 50/50 thingy as well..have a great day


----------



## imonabhaute (Jun 7, 2011)

Stand up to him as Dragon said.  I've never met a jerk who got better by anything other than extremely negative enforcement, circumstances had to screw them over a bit before they genuinely tried to change, that or they fought back and ended up out of a job/relationship/housing/etc.  Talk to him and bring this stuff to his attention to make sure he knows what he's doing and the how and why it is annoying you.  What he does then will show you what kind of man he really is.

If he's a jerk, what are his redeeming qualities?  If he isn't bringing more positive to the table than negative, kick his butt to the curb!


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 7, 2011)

Agreed. Stand up for yourself!!


----------



## sammiebz (Jun 7, 2011)

I totally agree with Dragonfly... He's doing this to you because he can... you should put your foot down and start doing stuff for yourself only... Talk to him about it, if he still doesn't see it your way, then maybe its time for some Karma... make him make his own breakfast and dinner every night... So sorry you are going through all this, totally sucks =(... hope you get everything worked out...


----------

